# I want to make my own BBQ Sauce.



## lovesbbq (Jun 17, 2014)

I have been mixing brands of BBQ Sauce for years, adding my own extra ingredients, and enjoying a nice hot BBQ Sauce.

I would like to make my own sauce.  I need a base starting point.  My preferences are.  I do not like ketchup.  I do not want a vinegar base, and I want it to be thick.   I know that molasses, high fructose corn syrup, and tomato paste are good. I will also be mixing some mustard in with it also.

Any recipes that I could use to build off of would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 17, 2014)

lovesbbq said:


> I have been mixing brands of BBQ Sauce for years, adding my own extra ingredients, and enjoying a nice hot BBQ Sauce.
> 
> I would like to make my own sauce.  I need a base starting point.  My preferences are.  *I do not like ketchup*.  I do not want a vinegar base, and I want it to be thick.   I know that molasses, *high fructose corn syrup, and tomato paste are good*. I will also be mixing some mustard in with it also.
> 
> ...


With those ingredients you pretty much have something similar to ketchup

I know you said you don't like ketchup and you don't want a vinegar base, but this is my favorite to date, increase the mustard if you want it less of a ketchup flavor, but to be honest it does not taste like ketchup at all or have a strong vinegar taste.

*SQWIBS Favorite to date - *Taken from a Robert Irvine Recipe and modified to my taste this is a nice sauce that will penetrate the meat a bit, has just enough sweetness as well as distinctive sharpness.
[h2]BBQ Sauce: [/h2]
3 cups ketchup
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup rice wine vinegar _Substituted with Cider Vinegar_
1/2 cup stone ground mustard _We substituted with yellow mustard, much better than ground mustard_
1/3 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons cayenne pepper  _I cut this down to 1 Tablespoon_
1 tablespoon sea salt
In a bowl, whisk together the ketchup, sugar, vinegar, mustard, Worcestershire sauce, cayenne and salt in a saucepan over low heat. Cook for 5 to 6 minutes to blend flavors. Remove from the heat and hold until using. Yield: 1/3 gallon.

The yellow mustard gives it a nice sheen as well.








*Sauces (Taken from wikipedia)*

*East Carolina Sauce* – Can be used as a "mopping" sauce to baste the meat while it was cooking and as a dipping sauce when it is served. Thin and sharp, it penetrates the meat and cuts the fats in the mouth. There is little or no sugar in this sauce. This sauce has a very sharp taste

*Lexington Dip* (a.k.a. Western Carolina Dip or Piedmont Dip) – In Lexington and in the "Piedmont" hilly areas of western North Carolina, the sauce is often called a dip. It is a lot like the East Carolina Sauce (above) with tomato paste, tomato sauce, or ketchup added. The vinegar softens the tomato.

*Kansas City* – Thick, reddish-brown, tomato or ketchup-based with sugars, vinegar, and spices. Evolved from the Lexington Dip (above), it is significantly different in that it is thick and sweet and does not penetrate the meat as much as sit on the surface. This is the most common and popular sauce in the US and all other tomato based sauces are variations on the theme using more or less of the main ingredients.

*Memphis* – Similar to the Kansas City style, typically having the same ingredients, but tending to have a larger percentage of vinegar and use molasses as a sweetener.

*South Carolina Mustard Sauce* – Part of South Carolina is known for its yellow barbecue sauces made primarily of yellow mustard, vinegar, sugar and spices. This sauce is most common in a belt from Columbia to Charleston, an area settled by many Germans. Vinegar-based sauces with black pepper are common in the coastal plains region as in North Carolina, and thin tomato- and vinegar-based sauces are common in the hilly regions as in North Carolina

*Texas* – In some of the older, more traditional restaurants the sauces are heavily seasoned with cumin, chili peppers, bell peppers, chili powder or ancho powder, lots of black pepper, fresh onion, only a touch of tomato, little or no sugar, and they often contain meat drippings and smoke flavor because meats are dipped into them. They are medium thick and often resemble a thin tomato soup. They penetrate the meat easily rather than sit on top. Bottled barbecue sauces from Texas are often different from those used in the same restaurants because they do not contain meat drippings.

*Alabama White Sauce* – North Alabama is known for its distinctive white sauce, a mayonnaise-based sauce, which is used predominantly on chicken and pork. It is composed of mayonnaise, vinegar, sugar, salt and black pepper.

*Hope this helps.*


----------



## lovesbbq (Jun 17, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> With those ingredients you pretty much have something similar to ketchup
> 
> I know you said you don't like ketchup and you don't want a vinegar base, but this is my favorite to date, increase the mustard if you want it less of a ketchup flavor, but to be honest it does not taste like ketchup at all or have a strong vinegar taste.


Thanks, I may try it  but I may try using tomato paste instead.  I have had a lot of bbq that was made using ketchup and they still had a hint of ketchup taste.  I just really do not like a hint of though.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 17, 2014)

Sounds good, let me know how it turns out if you try it.


----------



## palladini (Jul 17, 2014)

lovesbbq said:


> Thanks, I may try it  but I may try using tomato paste instead.  I have had a lot of bbq that was made using ketchup and they still had a hint of ketchup taste.  I just really do not like a hint of though.


If using tomato paste, you will need to add some sugar.


----------



## lovesbbq (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes, sugar I can add.   I like sugar.   Thanks


----------



## 45freedom (Jul 26, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> With those ingredients you pretty much have something similar to ketchup
> 
> I know you said you don't like ketchup and you don't want a vinegar base, but this is my favorite to date, increase the mustard if you want it less of a ketchup flavor, but to be honest it does not taste like ketchup at all or have a strong vinegar taste.
> 
> ...


Just made this sauce.  It is good but a little spicy for the masses ( I don't mind but others do).  I just added extra sugar and some honey to sweeten a bit.

Its nice, sweet, spicy, and got some tang!


----------

